# Work Visas and age



## wrensong

My husband has been offered a job in Abu Dhabi in the same profession he has worked for 28 years. We were excited to make the nice salary offered and have the opportunity to live in such a beautiful part of the world.
Then they said that getting work visas for us would be a problem. He is 65 and I am 64. We are in excellent health and plan to work for many more years. We are hoping to live in Abu Dhabi. 

I read all about women's age limit for work visa is 55 and men now 65 and see the eleven careers they issue year by year visas for and he is in one of the categories in engineering. The secretary of Labour has to approve a work visa . Do you know of anyone working there past age 65? 

I work for the USFed gov and am working on a job there for myself. If I cannot get a position, will I be allowed a visa to come with him?

Is there anyone who knows of a situation like ours or can advise us in any way? I see most here are younger but we hope there is one who can offer some info or advice.

Regards, 
Wrensong


----------



## BedouGirl

Your husband can sponsor you. If you get a job, you would just need a labour card. You must have read old information about the cut off ages. I think it's now up to 65 for normal visas and then special approval for over 65 regardless of gender. I would, however, double-check the employer is able to provide you with full medical insurance because I have a feeling packages for people over a certain age can be quite hard to purchase and may be limited in the extent of the cover.


----------



## wrensong

Thank you for your response and information. 

It is reassuring to hear things have changed since the info I found. If I get a position at the Embassy, I will have good, reasonable health insurance coverage. They offer a health plan with the job and since it is in the medical field, hopefully it will be sufficient. I will start checking on that just in case what is offered is not enough.

We are waiting to hear back from the recruiter and see what will happen. 
We have been checking the housing, banking, transportation, customs, and other important things and reading responses to others on this Forum has helped a lot.

We are like others here, excited, confused, anxious, and thinking, thinking, thinking. 

Thank you, again, for taking the time and interest to respond. 

Sincerely,

Wrensong


----------

